# Armband Fischfinder



## Blauortsand (2. Dezember 2003)

Gekauft!
Nach einem kurzen Blick auf das Gerät war klar der Angeladen hat mal wieder ein Opfer gefunden!
Das RF 30e Wristmont von Humminibird kam in meinen Besitz:z 

Es soll mir dazu dienen Kanten und Löcher genau zu lokalisieren wenn ich auf meinem Bellyboot über die See treibe! Scho klar das man sich keine genaue Fischanzeige auf den Monitor holt aber darum geht es mir sowieso nicht.

Ich bin auf jedenfall gespannt als wie tauglich sich das Ding dann auf dem Wasser herausstellt!!!

Die Signale des Gebers werden mit Funk Übertragen an das Gerät an meinem Arm dabei kann das Gerät bis zu 25m von mir entfernt sein!

Technisches/Daten

-Tiefenanzeige bis 30 m
-Fischalarm
-Tiefenalarm
-Sensibilität

Ich freue mich schon aufs testen am Wasser!
-90 Grad Kegel
-Uhrbatterie 40Std
-Batterie im Geber 400Std:q


----------



## Blauortsand (2. Dezember 2003)

*Bilder*

Bilder


----------



## Blauortsand (2. Dezember 2003)

Die Uhr


----------



## Blauortsand (2. Dezember 2003)

Bild des Monitores


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Dezember 2003)

Geil!
Was kost sowas???


----------



## Denn!s (2. Dezember 2003)

149.95 kostet es laut preis schild auf der packung ;-)


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Dezember 2003)

merci:m


----------



## Blauortsand (2. Dezember 2003)

Hab aber 15% Nachgelassen bekommen! Trotzdem ganz guter Preis aber was tut man den nicht so alles teures was noch Sinnloser ist!#h


----------



## Nick_A (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Blauortsand #h

SUPER #6, dann können wir uns ja auf einen ersten Testbericht von Dir freuen....hoffentlich bereits am Montag (nach einem langen, durchangelten Wochenende ) oder? :q :q :q

- - - - 

@ Truttafriend #h

wenn Dir das Bestellen in den USA nicht zu mühsam ist, dann kannst Du es dort zu einem echten Schnäppchenpreis erwerben (US$ 89 = ca. EUR 75 + Versand) !!!:z :z :z 

Vielleicht bist Du selbst (oder ein Bekannter) bald drüben, dann sparst Du Dir auch die Versandkosten 

Das Angebot für US$89 gibt es z.B. hier !!! :q :q :q 

Eine Übersicht anderer, günstiger Shops in den USA gibt es hier !  

--> Wenn Du das nächste Mal was von Cabela´s brauchen solltest...dann gleich mitbestellen 

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## Blauortsand (2. Dezember 2003)

Man ich hoffe ich komme das Wochende los! Morgen werde ich an der Küste sein aber waten aber mal sehen werde auf jedenfall berichten wenn ichs geteset habe!


----------



## Ace (2. Dezember 2003)

warte gespannt auf den Bericht


----------



## duck_68 (2. Dezember 2003)

Geht die Bat. im Geber zu wechseln??

sonst kannst es nach den 400 h "entsorgen"

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Blauortsand (2. Dezember 2003)

Soweit habe ich das noch nicht durchblickt!

Habe das hier http://www.fischfinder-shop.de/p266.html 
im Netz gefunden und musste verstellen das der Geber dann stirbt ich hoffe nun , das ein neuer dann erschwinglich ist!!!


----------



## Ace (2. Dezember 2003)

es wäre wichtig zu wissen ob er überhaubt zu bekommen ist...400Std. sind aber ne ganze Menge an reiner Angelzeit.


----------



## duck_68 (2. Dezember 2003)

Wenn nich, dann wars trotzdem n teurer Spass!!


----------



## Blauortsand (2. Dezember 2003)

Ja denke auch das man mit 4oo Std ne ganze Zeit auskommt werde mich aber auf jeden Fall auch auf die Pirsch nach Gebern begeben wenn mir das Ding dann was taucht!


----------



## Nick_A (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Blauortsand #h

den Ersatzgeber bekommst Du ca. für EUR 30 bis 35 (je nach Händler).

D.h.,  jede Stunde kostet Dich ca. 7,5 Cent.  Also sooooo teuer ist das nach meiner Meinung nicht...Du nutzt das Teil ja nicht wie ein "normales" Echolot "nonstop", sondern nur zeitweise! 

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Dezember 2003)

Nicht schlecht..... Irgendwo habe ich auch gerade einen Bericht darüber gelesen.....
Ausprobieren und Meldung machen :q 
Geil finde ich auch die grüne Fliege im Bild :m 
aber die Wirbel sind enorm günstig gewesen :q :q


----------



## Blauortsand (2. Dezember 2003)

@Dorschdiggler 
wirklich ne Superfrühjahrsfliege!
Die Wirbel gehören verboten und werden nur noch beim basteln aufgebraucht!!

@Nick_A
Vielen Dank für die erleichternden Neuigkeiten!!!!


----------



## Ace (2. Dezember 2003)

Geile Fliege...dafür haben wir einen seeeehr passenden Thread ;-)...rein damit.


----------



## Blauortsand (2. Dezember 2003)

Ja stelle demnaechst mal nen paar Geheimnisse in den Thread!
Muss die nur nochmal aufarbeiten!!!


----------



## Maddin (3. Dezember 2003)

@Blauortsand
Also dieser Fishfinder am Handgelenk ist ja der Knaller!! Wenn das Ding was taugt könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sich hier ein paar Leute zusammenfinden und ne Sammelbestellung in Übersee machen....hm?? Ace, Vossi, Trutta.......;+


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Dezember 2003)

ich wär dabei Martin#h


----------



## Meerforellenfan (3. Dezember 2003)

cooles teil allemal

unverständlich oder unverschämt allerdings der extrem hohe preis bei den derzeitigen $ kursen


----------



## Ace (3. Dezember 2003)

ich würde mitmachen bei einer Sammelbestellung :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Dezember 2003)

Maddin .... Du kannst Fragen stellen :q 
Klar Mensch ... nicht nur für die Küste, wenn es funzt, auch eine echte Bereicherung für den See.... 
Sammelbesteller.. ich bin dabei 
aber erstmal die ersten Berichte abwarten #h


----------



## Loecki (4. Dezember 2003)

ja...ich denke schon... na gut... wenn ihr meint... ok, ich bin dann auch dabei:q  is aber auch echt geil#6


----------



## udorudi (4. Dezember 2003)

:a


----------



## Ghanja (4. Dezember 2003)

Hab die US-Version importiert. Folgende Unterschiede:
- grüner Geber (Euro-Version ist orange)
- Tiefenanzeige in Fuß (Euro Version in Meter)
-  Frequenzbereich der Übertragung ist anders (in D eigentlich nicht zugelassen)
Zum Uferangeln etc. taugt es schon, wobei die Reichweite eindeutig an ihre Grenzen stößt. Bei stärkerem Wellegang kann schon mal das Signal verloren gehen. Im Großen und Ganzen taugt das Ding, um die Strukturen zu lesen. Die Präzision der Darstellung ist angesicht der Displayauflösung natürlich nicht so, wie bei einem normalen Echolot ...


----------



## Reppi (4. Dezember 2003)

Ich wäre auch bei einer Sammelbestellung dabei !!!! (Hatte das Teil vor nem halben Jahr schon mal hier reingestellt-ohne Rückmeldungen).
Hauptsache ich kann damit in der Ostsee die Kanten von 5m auf 200m finden.............und der ersten Belly-Leng verhaften:q :q :q 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Matrix (4. Dezember 2003)

Moin Leute..
das Teil klingt geil..
wenn der Bericht gut ausfällt klinke ich mich in die Sammelbestellung:q 

Gruß
jan


----------



## Bellyman (4. Dezember 2003)

Also dieses Teil habe ich gerade auf der Bootsmesse in Berlin gesehen. Preis glaube ich auch so 149,- Euro.
Aber einen Haken hat die Sache, stand extra ganz groß dran:
"In Deutschland nicht zugelassen".
Ich glaube ein Bootshändler in Berlin verkauft die Dinger.


----------



## Bellyman (4. Dezember 2003)

Hab den Händler im Netz gefunden und auch das Handgelenkecholot.
Darf ich den Link hier reinstellen?
Ansonsten: PN !


----------



## Samyber (4. Dezember 2003)

Hier noch mal eine kleine Info - Seite:
Echolote
Schidde geht nicht so wie ich wollte !!!

Einfach auf der Startseite auf Fishfinder klicken (SmartCast), dann kommen auch die Infos über die Handgeräte  !! :m


----------



## Nick_A (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Bellyman #h

es gibt von dem Smartcast-Teilchen zwei Versionen...eine Version gebaut für den US-Markt und eine gebaut für den europäischen Markt!

Technisch....KEINE UNTERSCHIEDE! Bis auf die Frequenz des Signalgebers...die US-Version hat keine Freigabe, die EURO-Version hat eine Freigabe!  Bei der Freigabe geht es ja grundsätzlich darum, dass mit irgendwelchen technischen Geräten keine anderen Geräte (oder Funkfrequenzen) negativ beeinflusst werden....bei einer Reichweite des Senders von ca. 30m spielt das aber nach meiner Meinung absolut keine Rolle/ist zu vernachlässigen. 

Funktionieren tun beide  und ich glaube auch nicht wirklich, dass es in der Praxis irgendwelche "Störsignale" gibt...und wenn da eh nur sehr schwach! 

Drück´ mer´s nochmal so aus...das Ding hat keinen CE-Stempel!  Die Bewertung dieses Umstandes bleibt jedem selbst überlassen 



> Diese in Europa zugelassene Version arbeitet auf der Frequenz 433 MHz.
> 
> Anmerkung:
> Die Amerikanische Version arbeitet mit 915,5 MHz und ist in Europa nicht zugelassen !
> Natürlich können Sie damit auch keine Europäischen Sensoren verwenden.



Einziger Punkt...ich würde in den USA dann auch gleich ein/zwei weitere US-Geber zusätzlich bestellen, da man hier ja nur die EURO-Version bekommt! #6 Die sind in den USA aber ja auch wesentlich billiger! :q

Hi Ghanja #h



> _Original geschrieben von Ghanja _
> *Hab die US-Version importiert. Folgende Unterschiede:
> - grüner Geber (Euro-Version ist orange)
> - Tiefenanzeige in Fuß (Euro Version in Meter)
> -  Frequenzbereich der Übertragung ist anders (in D eigentlich nicht zugelassen)*



Jupp !!!  #6

Nähere technische Infos gibt es hier !!! :q 

Hi Meerforellenfan #h



> _Original geschrieben von Meerforellenfan _
> *cooles teil allemal
> 
> unverständlich oder unverschämt allerdings der extrem hohe preis bei den derzeitigen $ kursen  *



Da sage ich doch glatt nochmals "JUPP" !!! :e 

Viele Grüsse an alle und ich wäre auch an einem Import interessiert #h
Nick


----------



## marschel (4. Dezember 2003)

hi boardies, ich will in der nächsten woche 2-3 togiak-boats bestellen, dann könnte ich die teile gleich mitbestellen.....

WEITERE INFOS BITTE PER PM AN MICH, DANKE !!!!!!!!

Lieferzeit ca. 14 tage!!!!!!!!!!!

ich würde die teile dann zu mir schicken lassen und dann zu euch......über genaue kosten müßten wir uns noch unterhalten....
(transport, steuern, dpd...)

p.s.: damit es sich lohnt, sollten schon 10 stck. zusammenkommen.....

als bestelltermin würde ich nächste woche donnerstag vorschlagen........so der 11.12.03,.....damit es unterm weihnachtsbaum liegt......


----------



## peter II (5. Dezember 2003)

Sollten wir nicht erstmal abwarten was der Angelkollege für Erfahrungen mit dem Teil macht, nicht das die anfängliche :l umschlägt in:v


----------



## Ghanja (5. Dezember 2003)

Ich nutze es ja bereits. Für Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung ...  


> Hauptsache ich kann damit in der Ostsee die Kanten von 5m auf 200m finden


Da wirst du Pech haben, da das DIng nur bis max. 30 m Tiefe geht ... ;-)


----------



## Nick_A (5. Dezember 2003)

HI Ghanja #h

ich denke das war als Joke gedacht...Kanten in der Ostsee auf 200m ? Isch denke, dass es das nicht gibt 

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## Albatros (5. Dezember 2003)

Moin Jungs#h

na dann will ich Euch die Entscheidung mal ein bißchen schwieriger gestalten. Wie wär`s denn alternativ mit diesem  Gerät hier? Seit wir bei uns in Ostfriesland keine Fishfinder mehr nutzen dürfen, habe ich mir den Echotest II von Plastimo zugelegt. Das Gerät ist in etwa 30 cm lang und hat den Durchmesser einer normalen Taschenlampe. Betrieben wird das Gerät mit einer 9Volt Blockbatterie, die man je nach Betriebsstunden alle 1-2 Jahre wechseln muss. Auf der Seite des Echotests ist ein kleiner LCD Bildschirm auf dem man nur die Tiefe ablesen kann. Verglichen mit einem Lowrance X-85 stimmt die Tiefe haargenau. Übrigens, das Gerät schwimmt auch  Falls jemand mehr Infos möchte, kram ich auch noch mal die Bedienungsanleitung raus. Zu bekommen sein, sollte dieses Gerät eigentlich in jedem Wassersportgeschäft (wird über Plastimo vertrieben) und liegt je nach Händler zwischen 125 - 150€.


----------



## Nick_A (5. Dezember 2003)

Hi Albatros #h

gute Idee und sicher tauglich für die Nutzung mit Boot....ABER DAS TEIL KANN MAN NICHT RAUSKATAPULTIEREN (VOM UFER)! :q :q :q

Oder willst Du werfen und dann hinterherschwimmen?   

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## peter II (5. Dezember 2003)

@ nick A
hier treiben sich doch massenhaft Bootsangler ( also bellybootangler) rum, weshalb der Hinweis auf Interesse stossen wird :m


----------



## Nick_A (5. Dezember 2003)

Hi peter II #h

sach ich doch...für´s Boot und für´s Belly ist das von Albatros vorgeschlagene Teil SUPER GEEIGNET ! #6 #6 #6

Aber zum "Werfen" vom Ufer oder Boot aus (und dafür ist das Smartcast ja eigentlich auch gedacht...wie der Name ja auch schon aussagt) ist das Teil eben doch nicht konzipiert. 

Zur Nutzung mit dem Bellyboot würde ich auch eher zum Vorschlag von Albatros tendieren! :m

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## Albatros (5. Dezember 2003)

@Nick

war natürlich auch nur als Vorschlag für ein Bellyboat. Besitze selber zwar keins, aber es sollte ja leicht und unkompliziert sein und daher mal als Alternative zum Smartcast, natürlich nur für die Boots- bzw. Bellyboatangler


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Dezember 2003)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann nutzt "Mikefisch" so ein Teil auf dem BB.
Er scheint sehr zufrieden zu sein!


----------



## Ace (5. Dezember 2003)

hm...bei dem Preis würde ich aber eher die Uhr nehmen...schon weill ich die Bodenstruktur besser erkennen bzw. einschätzen kann...Gerade Löcher, Kanten oder Bewuchs wären Ziele die gezielt befischten wollen würde.


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Dezember 2003)

Ich meine auch das Mike sagte das er mit dem Gerät einen "Schuss" ins Wasser zum Grund macht, und dann die Tiefe abliest.
Mit der "Uhr" hätte man eine permanente Anzeige.
Ist vielleicht nicht soooooo genau wie das andere Gerät, aber bei den geringen Tiefen (im Vergleich z.B. zu Norge), ist das bestimmt zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. Dezember 2003)

Genau, das Teil von Plastimo ist nur zur Tiefenmessung und das von 1m bis 80m !:m 
Das reicht mir als Info auf dem BB und wer mehr will sollte sich nen "richtiges" Echolot/Fischfinder" an sein BB basteln. :m #h


----------



## gofishing (8. Dezember 2003)

Humminbird SmartCast RF20 Fish Finder 

für die Rutenmontage, dann hat man ihn immer im Blickfeld

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3643706083&category=29723

sehr praktisch.

Gestern bei Ebay verpennt

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3643008824&category=30758

zum testen für den Preis währe ok gewesen.


----------



## Nick_A (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo gofishing #h

das RF20 habe ich noch gar nicht gekannt! :q 

Sieht aber wirklich ganz nett aus...und der Preis ist zumindest einiges besser als dbeim RF30 (mit dem noch größeren Display) 

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## gofishing (8. Dezember 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?

ViewItem&item=3162287793&category=10661
Knopfzellen scheinen auch nicht die Welt zu kosten.

Das rf20 habe ich auch erst eben bei Ebay.com entdeckt.
Als Preisvergleich für die anderen US-Versandhäuser.


----------



## gofishing (8. Dezember 2003)

so ist es besser http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3162287793&category=10661


----------



## Nick_A (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi gofishing #h

für welchen Zweck willst Du denn die Knopfzellen verwenden (für das Display)?. Für den Sender kannst Du die jedenfalls NICHT gebrauchen. 

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## Tinsen (8. Dezember 2003)

hat denn nunmal schon jemand diese humminbird teil (rf30 oder wie das hies) getestet?

ich würde das als uferspinnangler schon ganz gern kaufen. nur würde ich mir gern mal ne meinung von jemandem anhören, der das ding besitzt.

soll baer überall in den tests ganz gut weggekommen sein.

ich persönlich würde ja nicht die uhr kaufen, sonders das gerät mit richtigem display.


----------



## gofishing (8. Dezember 2003)

@Nick_A


Teilbeschreibung vom RF20

• Display uses a 2450CR replaceable battery

und da ich keine Knopfzellen mag, habe ich erstmal bei Ebay geschaut ob es auch keine Exoten sind.


----------



## Nick_A (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi gofishing #h

jupp, ok! ...ich hatte nur befürchtet, dass Du davon ausgehst, mit den Knopfzellen auch den Sender "befeuern" zu können!  

Aber du hast vollkommen Recht, wenn für das Display auch noch teuere Batterien benötigt werden würden, dann würde es langsam richtig ins Geld gehen!  :m

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## Ghanja (8. Dezember 2003)

Gerät ist für den Uferangler ganz praktisch, wobei es definitiv an seine Grenzen stößt. Wer damit einen Gewaltwurf macht, wird erst mal nichts am Display sehen (Stichwort "Reichweite"). Erst ab 20 bis 30 m bekommt man ein Signal. Stärkerer Wellengang und zu schnelles Einholen wirken sich ebenfalls negativ auf das Ablesen aus (Display stockt und ruckt schlagartig auf die neue Tiefe). 
Die "Feststation" mag zwar etwas präziser bzw. hochauflösender sein, doch der Uferangler und Spinnfischer freut sich bekanntlich um jedes Gramm, das er weniger schleppen muss (nebenbei ist die "Uhr" unauffälliger *g*).
Ansonsten überträgt es die Strukturen recht gut (Wunderdinge darf man keine erwarten). Nachbessern muss man allerdings bei der Befestigung des Gebers (habe da einen Sprengring rein um ihn fix am Wirbel montieren zu können). Alles in allem keine Revolution aber ein sinnvoller Beitrag zum Thema "James Bond goes fishing" ... :m


----------



## benderovitz (23. September 2004)

*AW: Armband Fischfinder*

Ein Tip für Alle!!!

Ich habe den Funkgeber an einen ferngesteuertes Boot mit elektroantrieb (man will ja die fische nicht verschäuchen) befestigt. 
Fazit:   der Geber ist mobil und man verschäucht die Fische durch ständiges auswerfen nicht!!!!!


----------



## GagGag (9. November 2004)

*AW: Armband Fischfinder*

Also der Geber kostet ca 33€ gibt es in gut sortierten Angelläden !

Aufpassen es gibt die Europäische Version (Orange) und die USA (Grün) Version !


----------



## Drillmaschine (9. November 2004)

*AW: Armband Fischfinder*

Hi,

wenn man die Blinker abonniert, muß man "nur" 45,00 euro zubezahlen:

http://www.blinker.de/default1.php





 MfG Drillmaschine


----------



## Drillmaschine (9. November 2004)

*AW: Armband Fischfinder*

.. irgendwie funzt der Link nicht so gut.

Wenn ihr in der linken Spalte auf "ABO" und dann auf "Prämien-Abo" klickt, solltet ihr den "Fisch-Spion" sehen  .

Hat jetzt eigentlich inzwischen jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Teil gesammelt? Der Thread ist ja schon ca. 1 Jahr alt.


----------



## NOK Angler (9. November 2004)

*AW: Armband Fischfinder*

genau jelle ! würde mich auch mal interessieren|kopfkrat  ?

gruß
sebastian


----------



## abbi (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Armband Fischfinder*

Batteriewechsel  Smartcast Geber
Anleitung wird gerade bei Ebay unter Angelsport-Sonstiges angeboten.
Bis denn


----------



## Albatros (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Armband Fischfinder*

Moin abbi#h

herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns #6


----------



## Lachsy (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Armband Fischfinder*

ein bisschen frisieren den Smartcast? http://www.fishingmagic.com/news/printablearticle.asp?sp=&v=1&UAN=2856

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Campino (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Armband Fischfinder*

hallo
hab mir heute auch ein RF30e bei eBay für 90€ + 5€ versand gesteigert
neuware!!!!!!!


----------



## uli.str (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Armband Fischfinder*

Hallo!

Benutze den Smart Cast RF 30 seid einem Jahr im Süß- und Salzwasser. Das Teil funktioniert echt SUPER, kann ich nur weiter empfehlen!!! Die Batterien im Geber sollen um die 400 Stunden halten, er schaltet sich auch selber aus sobald er aus dem Wasser genommen wird. Ein neuer Geber kostet 29€. Die Batterien in der Uhr halten so ca. 30Stunden meine mussten bis jetzt noch nicht gewechselt werden. Wichtig den Tiefenbereich auf AUTO stellen und die Empfindlichkeit auf 3 sonst werden auch die Köderfische mit angezeigt. Mit dem Smart Cast habe ich letztes Jahr unser Vereinsgewässer ausgelotet und auf dem Geber einen Super Hechtbiss gehabt! Also den Geber gut befestigen Ich selbst benutze da einen großen Sprengring.
 Im Salzwasser funktioniert er genau so gut , man sollte den Geber anschließend aber gut mit Süßwasser reinigen. 
Ein Tipp noch: Sollte man zu weit auswerfen und das Signal reist ab, oder aber durch zu hohen Wellgang ( Ostsee ) einfach nur den Arm an dem Ihr die Uhr befestigt habt kurz gen Himmel halten und dann funzt das Teil meist wieder!

Ich bin von dem Teil auf jeden Fall begeistert, und kann den Smart Cast nur weiter empfehlen!!!

Gruß Uli


----------



## bernie1 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Armband Fischfinder*

https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront

askari hat ein Angebot von 139,00 €
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Armband Fischfinder*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit habe ich das noch nicht durchblickt!
> 
> Habe das hier http://www.fischfinder-shop.de/p266.html
> im Netz gefunden und musste verstellen das der Geber dann stirbt ich hoffe nun , das ein neuer dann erschwinglich ist!!!


 
Hallo zusammen...
nun der NEUE GEBER kostet dann ca.36€uronen!!!

Denk nur daran wenn du an der Küste bist das die Wellen nicht so hoch sein dürfen sonst kannst du das Teil vergessen...:m 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## bernie1 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Armband Fischfinder*






[font=Arial,Helvetica]

 Smartcast RF30e und Fernglas camouflage 10 x 25 als Set 
[/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]EUR 139,95 Jubiläumspreis[/font]
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## bernie1 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Armband Fischfinder*

Hier wird der Smartcast 15 vorgestellt.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=42958
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## theactor (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Armband Fischfinder*

Hi,

ganz langsam aber sicher werde ich echt neugierig...
Ich habe im Internet mal so geschaut - aber unter 140,- habe ich ihn nicht wirklich gefunden (auch eBay nicht - zumindest nicht Sofortkauf).
Bei dem Dollarkurs dachte ich auch einen Auslandskauf. Und siehe da -99$! Lecker! Dazu sollten dann aber 75$ (!!!!!!!) Versand kommen. MuhAA! |uhoh: #q 

I keep on looking...


----------



## Berat (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Armband Fischfinder*

Armbandfische sind mit dem Armbandfisch-Finder bestimmt genauso gut zu erwischen wie man von fettarme Milch fette Arme kriegt. Dieser Beitrag läuft jetzt aber echt außerhalb der Wertung!


----------



## zottelthebest (18. November 2007)

*AW: Armband Fischfinder*

Gibts neue Erfahrungen? Überlege ein Smartcast zu kaufen. Gibts ne Möglichkeit das in Düsseldorf / Köln zu mieten, quasi zu testen?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. November 2007)

*AW: Armband Fischfinder*



zottelthebest schrieb:


> Gibts neue Erfahrungen? Überlege ein Smartcast zu kaufen. Gibts ne Möglichkeit das in Düsseldorf / Köln zu mieten, quasi zu testen?



Oh, da hast du aber einen sehr alten Beitrag ausgegraben. Am besten du guckst mal im Forum für Echolote. Dort gibt es eine ganze Menge Beiträge zum Smartcast.
Willkommen im Anglerboard.


----------



## Rosi (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Armband Fischfinder*

Ich muß diesen alten Beitrag auch noch mal ausgraben. Weil bei mir schon zum 2. mal der Geber aufgegeben hat. Und zwar begann das Teil zu flackern. Irgendwann war natürlich der Akku alle oder was dort drin ist. Aufmachen geht nur mit Gewalt, ein Batteriewechsel ist nur im Armband geplant. Jetzt tausche ich den Geber zum 3. mal um. Ob die Dinger undicht sind?


----------

